# Email gehackt

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Heute hat es mich getroffen und ich habe eine Mail von GMX bekommen, dass meine Email zu den gehackten Konten gehört. Was mich an der ganzen Sache stört, ist das die Schuld auf mich geschoben wird und mir dringendst geraten wird meinen Computer zu scannen. Da ich aber schon seit ewigen Jahren ausschließlich Linux benutze und mein Sicherheitsfimmel schon immer stark ausgeprägt war, wundere ich mich doch stark. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Emailkonten direkt bei den Anbietern abgefischt worden sind und nicht auf einzelnen Rechnern. Es ist sehr schade das die Anbieter hier die Schuld auf die User abwälzen.

Allerdings bleibt nach diesem Vorfall die Frage wie ich jetzt doch noch sicherer verafahren kann? Doch wieder zurück zu Pop3 und Thunderbird per rsync auf den anderen Rechnern aktuell halten? Eventuell einen eigenen Mailserver, kostet nur knapp 50 cent im Monat und würde mich aus der Schusslinie der großen Anbieter bringen. 

Viele Grüße

Christian

----------

## l3u

Ich war auch mit auf der Liste. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das Passwort meines E-Mail-Accounts gehackt wurde. Es wurde scheinbar die E-Mail-Adresse mit einem Passwort gefunden. Aber welches Passwort das ist, sagt einem ja keiner. Erst recht nicht glaube ich, dass mein Rechner mit Schadsoftware befallen ist oder einem Botnetz angehört.

Vielmehr benutze ich diese E-Mail-Adresse überall, auch hier im Forum. Aber immer mit einem anderen Passwort. Da ist wohl eher irgendeine schlecht programmierte andere Seite gehackt und das dort verwendete Passwort ausgespäht worden. Zumindest wurde das E-Mail-Konto kürzlich aufgrund „Unregelmäßigkeiten beim Anmelden“ (also vermutlich vieler fehlgeschlagener Loginversuche) gesperrt worden.

----------

## musv

 *Turtlecrabman wrote:*   

> Doch wieder zurück zu Pop3 und Thunderbird per rsync auf den anderen Rechnern aktuell halten? Eventuell einen eigenen Mailserver, kostet nur knapp 50 cent im Monat und würde mich aus der Schusslinie der großen Anbieter bringen. 

 

Ging nicht aus Deinem Posting hervor, wie du jetzt die E-Mails abrufst. Aber GMX unterstützt auch beim Free Mail IMAP. Das hatten die mal vor 3 oder 4 Jahren still und heimlich freigeschaltet, um den Umsatz beim ProMail nicht zu sehr schrumpfen zu lassen. 

Beim eigenen Mail-Server bin ich noch immer etwas skeptisch. Mein Schwager hatte irgendwo auf einem Server seine eigene E-Mail-Domain. Dummerweise stand der Server auf einer Blacklist. Seine E-Mails kamen bei mir nie an.

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo Turtlecrabman,

meines Wissens ist die Herkunft der Accounts noch unklar. Die Ursache also per se an den Nutzer abzuwälzen empfinde auch ich frech. Insbesondere unter dem Licht das United Internet (GMX, Web.de usw.) bis vor kurzem selbst noch unverschlüsselte Verbindungen zuließen und IMHO auch andere interne Sicherheitsfunktionen eher schleppend einführen.

Ob nun IMAP oder POP, hierdurch erreichst du keinen Mehrwert an Account-Sicherheit.

Ich würde dir raten noch einmal skeptisch die Nutzungs-Vergangenheit zu beleuchten (Handy, Internet-Café, Public HotSpot, usw.) und dann in die Zukunft blicken.

Ändere alle Passwörter, auch jene die mit dieser Adresse in Verbindung standen (z.B. das hiesige Forum) und stelle dir die Frage ob du deinem Mail-Provider weiterhin vertrauen kannst/möchtest.

Ich selbst bin übrigens vor kurzem zu mailbox.org gewechselt und würde dir einen Blick durchaus empfehlen.   :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

Gibts da eigentlich inzwischen irgend eine Idee, wie die an die ganzen Daten gekommen sein sollen?

Wenn so viele Nutzer der großen betroffen sind, würde ich doch eher auf ne Lücke dort schließen.

Oder eben doch über die Smartphones. Es ist schon ziemlich gemein zu sagen man hätte viele Daten gefunden, 

aber nichts Näheres zu den Umständen zu verraten.

----------

## py-ro

Kleine sind auch betroffen, auch Leute mit eigenen Servern. Persönlich tippe ich darauf das eine Forensoftware oder ähnliches eine Lücke hat/hatte.

----------

## Fijoldar

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Gibts da eigentlich inzwischen irgend eine Idee, wie die an die ganzen Daten gekommen sein sollen?

 

Hearthbleed Bug in OpenSSL?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Gibts da eigentlich inzwischen irgend eine Idee, wie die an die ganzen Daten gekommen sein sollen? 
> 
> Hearthbleed Bug in OpenSSL? 

 

jaja, die NSA solls ja schon zwei Jahre gewusst haben, aber nein, ausnutzen würden die ja sowas nicht.

Allerdings glaube ich, hätten die das nicht ausgeplaudert.

Muss wohl woanders her kommen.

Foren sind wie viele Webgeschichten auch immer irgendwie mit im Boot. Neulich hab ich was gelesen, dass Wordpress sehr anfällig für Angriffe sein soll und wohl auch viel benutzt wird um weitere Rechner zu infizieren. Hast Du erst mal Kontrolle über solches Zeugs, baust Du halt ein, dass beim Anmelden die Emails und die Passwörter in Klartext abgezweigt werden und versuchst die Kombi dann bei Maildiensten, Ebay, Onlinebanking, etc.. 

Da wird pro 1000 Usern bestimmt das ein oder andere funktionieren.

Ich denke man sollte grundsätzlich für jeden Zugang immer auch ein eigenes Passwort verwenden und nicht eins für mehrere Sachen.

Übrigens sollen auch alle Forennutzer hier ihr Passwort ändern:

https://www.gentoo.org/news/20140413-heartbleed.xml

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also von meinen 6 Konten war kein einziges betroffen. Aber ich habe auch immer nur ein Einzigartiges Passwort für jeden Dienst, welches auch immer wieder überall geändert wird. Außer bei solch trivialen Dingen wie z.B. hier der Forensoftware. Doch im Zuge des Heardbleed Bug werde ich auch einige davon wieder ändern.

Wie jemand an diese Passwörter kommt? Durch das Smartphone? Durch die Verwendung an einem unsicheren PC. Doch auch einen Trojaner würde ich auf einem System nicht ausschließen. Linux ist nicht so sicher wie oft beschrieben wird. Es ist komplizierter aber ein Angriff auf Sicherheitslücken in bekannten Softwarelücken macht es auch möglich ein System zu Kompromittieren. Über längere Zeit schafft es der Angreifer bestimmt auch irgendwann einen Trojaner Root-Rechte als User zu erlangen. Wie und ob das Automatisiert erfolgt ist fraglich.

Auch könnte ich mir vorstellen das diverse Plugins im Browser durch Sicherheitslücken entstehen die dann selbst mit ausschließlich Nutzer-Rechten eine Phishing Seite betreiben um an die Passwörter zu kommen.

Die Sozial Komponente ist auch nicht zu verachten. Vielleicht kennt dein Freund oder Freundin dein Passwort und haben es von einem unsicheren System verwendet?

----------

